# 4th Annual So Cal BBQ Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Saturday, May 14th 
Norco, CA
9AM to 10PM
*​
*Grab some shorts, stogies, and drinks... Its that time again! *

I'm gonna be hosting the May Herf at my place. There will be a smoker and good-sized grill available. For those that were here for the past herfs, we have a good amount of food, drinks, cigars, and good times. This year I'll be doing another smoked pulled pork. There's also usually some tri tip, ribs, fresh fruit, a fridge full of beer, sodas, morning coffee, and who knows how much scotch. Last year I brewed a Herf Hef. This year will be a Belgian Ale.

*A few things to note:*
- Bring your favorite dish, side, or drink. We're doing a pot-luck this year. Don't have anything to bring? No worries, come over and enjoy anyways.
- Plan to hangout under the shade or in our enclosed balcony.
- If you have a lawn chair, bring it with. If not, I have several so no worries.
- I have dogs and horses. Just in case that matters.
- I'll be doing a little action bon fire at night.
- Early birds get coffee and doughnuts

This is a great opportunity for those that have not met up at a herf yet to do so and meet some new faces.

*All S/BOTL are welcome* but please be sure to leave any children at home as this is an adult event.

*If you need my address just shoot me a PM.*​


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

For all you local SoCal members, this is a great herf, don't miss it.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumpity Bump! 
A little over one month until the action. So far we have about a dozen who are good to go with a handful of maybes.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone from here planning to attend? It's only a month away.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

That looks like a great time!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> That looks like a great time!


You're more than welcome to join! We have about 15 going so far.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumpity Bump!

1 week and 1 day til the herf! If anyone else is planning on going, shoot me a PM and I'll send ya my address.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Bumpity Bump!
> 
> 1 week and 1 day til the herf! If anyone else is planning on going, shoot me a PM and I'll send ya my address.


Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

4 More days to go, is anyone from here attending???


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I feel like I'm just too new here to show up to something like that, though I'm certain you'd all welcome me. Besides, I'm just buried that weekend with so many other activities, I just can't squeeze it in.

Now since this is the SoCal forum, are any of you going to the Morongo "Smoking Good Time" (or something like that) in June? Just saw the billboard up today.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A group of us went there for one if the Smoking Good Times events a couple of years ago. It was fun. 

Edit: BTW, if you do find extra time then feel free to come and introduce yourself. There will be a handful of new guys that will be there that myself and others haven't met yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starting out with this array plus coffee and doughnuts.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Next!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

socalocmatt said:


> Next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good time and I hope to make it next year. I'm a big fan of Belgian beers... What's in the glass?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll be looking forward to pics of true debauchery when I get up for work tomorrow.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Looks like a good time and I hope to make it next year. I'm a big fan of Belgian beers... What's in the glass?


Homebrewed Belgian Pale Ale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1998bruin (Jan 20, 2017)

Is there a 5th annual in the cards? Sounds like a good time.


----------

